# Need some help!



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

OK a while back there was a video of a guy that made a long shaft motor out of a weed-eater. Does anyone know where I can find the plans for a buddy of mine. Thanks for any help you all can offer.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

did a google and found this


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

10 years ago I built one with a 50+cc motor on a 14 foot flat bottom boat and it was pretty much worthless. If the plastic prop got very big the motor would have trouble getting up to a high rpm and not bog. If the prop was smaller it wasn't really enough force to push the boat at a speed faster than a paddle. It also was very loud 

I personally would sell the weed eater on ksl and buy a cheap electric trolling motor. Or build a long shaft with at least a 5hp side shaft small engine.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Guy's.
Like I said this is not for me, I do not think that it would work any way. I will pass this info on to my buddy that wanted it. thanks again.


----------

